# Camping In Smoky Mountain National Park



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

For our anniversary this year, we are thinking of trying something a bit different for us. We have been to the Smoky Mountains but never stayed in the National Park. We have narrowed down the campgrounds to Cades Cove or Elkmont. Has anyone ever stayed at these locations? I can't decide what my first choice is. I want to feel secluded, but I also wouldn't mind seeing a lot of wildlife. I thought the Cades Cove campground might lend itself more to wildlife, but I also thought the traffic might be a problem. Please chime in if you have any info to share...


----------



## mjwkmg (Jul 16, 2007)

We went a few years ago to the Smokies in September and a lot of traffic. We did not camp at that time. We went to Cades cove and the campground appeared full. I would think if you stayed at Cades cove it would be easier to tour Cades cove by bike than car due to the traffic.


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

mjwkmg said:


> We went a few years ago to the Smokies in September and a lot of traffic. We did not camp at that time. We went to Cades cove and the campground appeared full. I would think if you stayed at Cades cove it would be easier to tour Cades cove by bike than car due to the traffic.


The best way to see the Cove is by bike. It is closed to cars on Saturday and Wednesday mornings till 10:00 AM. You can also go in the evening when they close the gate. I'd have a light on my bike for the night ride. Some people like to jog or hike around the "loop" when it is closed to cars. It is only 11 miles.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

I WOULD STAY AT CADES COVE. 
its dry camping , no hook ups.
but if you need hook ups and want close to cades cove .
try a little town called townsend tn. they have creek side sites.
full hook ups and cable.
very ,very close to gatlinburg and all the other stuff.
need more info pm me.
thanks campingnut18


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

We have been to Elkmont twice and have loved it. We have been only in April so Cades Cove was not open yet I believe. Elkmont is dry camping as well. The sites are relatively large. If you are able to get a site by the creek some are down right large. We only saw one bear there and that was from the car as we were driving along and frankly that was close enough for me. But the beauty and quietness of the park is wounderful. So wherever we decide to go I sure you will be happy with your choice.

Pam


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

campingnut18 said:


> I WOULD STAY AT CADES COVE.
> its dry camping , no hook ups.
> but if you need hook ups and want close to cades cove .
> try a little town called townsend tn. they have creek side sites.
> ...


I live in the county that Cades Cove is in (Blount), And I try to stay out of Gatlinburg, Pigeon Forge, etc which is in Sevier County. Townsend (Blount County) is known as the peaceful side of the Smokies.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

We just got back from the Smokies. Left OB at home though. Looked at elkmont, and there are some really nice sites on the river. All the campgrounds inside the park are dry camping. The sites are good size as I compare them to state park's here in Ohio. We did alot of hiking. A truely beautiful place. We will go back.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

ELKMONT HAS NO DUMP STATION, and it's dry camping as mentioned. If you fill up your gray water holding tank, then you've got about an 8 mile run towing your blue tank down to the visitor's center in Gatlinburg to dump. Cades Cove, on the other hand, does have a dump station. Takes the pressure and worry off of filling up your gray tank since you know you can dump at the campground.

My preference, as you can guess, is Cades Cove. And in the generator free section too.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

We hauled our Outback to Cherokee NC a couple of years ago and stayed in a KOA. It has river side sights available and is about 30-45 minutes from Gatlinburg. We are not too much for big crowds but did venture into Gatlinburg twice. Spent the rest of the time walking and driving in the mountains. It was GREAT.


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I haven't been able to visit the site in a while so I apologize for the delayed **thank you**. We leave Thursday and I am not sure where we will stay. Originally we thought Elkmont, but now I am leaning Cades Cove mainly because of the dump station issue. Thanks for that feedback.


----------

